# Масленица



## Drunklord

Уважаемые,

будет ли верно если я переведу _Mасленица_ на испанский как _Carnaval_?


----------



## Ptak

> будет _ ли верно*,* если


 
"Масле*н*ица" пишется с одной "*н*".


----------



## Maroseika

Drunklord said:


> Уважаемые,
> 
> будет ли верно если я переведу _Mасленица_ на испанский как _Carnaval_?



А это не то же самое, что перевести испанский carnaval как Масленица? Вряд ли кто-то поймет, о чем речь.


----------



## Q-cumber

Лучше перевести по аналогии с *Pancake week* или просто транслитерировать русское название.


----------



## Drunklord

Когда в присуиствии испанца уротребляю _semana de crepes_, он выпучивает свои коричневые глазки и впадает в ступор. Обычный потомок лаетанов, с улицы, о блинах знает _blinis__ y__ caviar_, а если пообщался с латиноамериканцами, то _pancakes_. Для него не_деля_ и _блины_ – понятия несовместимые. Ему тут-же в голову полезут дурные мысли. А использовав _Carnaval Ruso_ (_con__ crepes__/creps__/blinis__/pancakes_)вроде и не соврал и на првду похоже. 

RAE указывает что _crepe_ женского рода, но его, беднягу, склоняют как хотят.


----------



## airosa

Drunklord said:


> а если пообщался с латиноамериканцами, то _pancakes_.


Уточняю, _panqueques_.
Уже существующие переводы: Maslenitza, Carnaval a la rusa, fiesta de Carnestolendas. 
Мне кажется, что переводить это слово не стоит.


----------



## Drunklord

airosa said:


> Уточняю, _panqueques_.
> Уже существующие переводы: Maslenitza, Carnaval a la rusa, fiesta de Carnestolendas.
> Мне кажется, что переводить это слово не стоит.


 
Ждал с нетерпением Ваших уточнений. 
_Maslenitza_ и _fiesta de Carnestolendas_ мне кажутся настолько отдалёнными от обыденной жизни рядового испанца, что употребление этих выражений равнозначно использованию китайского в общении с вепсами - то ли праздник, то ли ругательство. В ответ можно ожидать только одно: -_tu madre._

Например:_ Рождество_ на русский язык переводится безо всяких, ни о каком _Навидад _россиянин и слыхом не слыхивал, и, описывая иберийский быт, писатели и переводчики используют именно _Рождество_, хотя _escudilla_ на Рождество в России и не едят.

А _Carnaval a la rusa _- симратично. Ласково как-то.
И с гиканьем


----------



## Drunklord

airosa said:


> Уточняю, _panqueques_.


 
Слона-то я и не заметил...
_Pancakes, panqueques_ – видеть не хочется как язык Сервантеса уродуют , а приходится. Но это не в Ваш огород, Ваше замечание пришлось очень кстати.


----------



## Drunklord

А как мы переведём этот "карнавал"?:
El turismo es un área económica preferente en la relación entre España y Rusia porque hay gran incremento de turistas españoles hacia Rusia. Hemos hecho ese acuerdo para estimular, para favorecer, para *follar*... para apoyar ese turismo", ha dicho el presidente en rueda de prensa.


----------



## Slavianophil

Понятно, что Рождество легко переводится на испанский, потому что этот праздник справляют и в России, и в Испании, и во многих других странах. 

А масленица - это русская реалия, было бы странно, если бы у испанцев было бы какое-то своё общепонятное слово для её обозначения. Поэтому как её ни назови, всё равно нужно давать "примечание переводчика" - объяснять, что это такое. Иначе либо не поймут, либо поймут неправильно.


----------



## Drunklord

slavianophil said:


> А масленица - это русская реалия, было бы странно, если бы у испанцев было бы какое-то своё общепонятное слово для её обозначения. Поэтому как её ни назови, всё равно нужно давать "примечание переводчика" - объяснять, что это такое. Иначе либо не поймут, либо поймут неправильно.


 
Веселятся люди перед постом, как на Карнавале. А снег и блины это уже, я полагаю, национальные особенности. В Испании раньше ёлки на Рождество не ставили и хороводы не водили, а оно от этого в русском переводе название не изменило. Если я каждому встречному-поперечному буду про Масленицу растолковывать, меня тут помидорами закидают и на гору Монтсеррат ночевать выгонят.


----------



## Slavianophil

Может, я неправ, но у меня карнавал ассоциируется в первую очередь с масками и процессиями. А масленица - с блинами и всякими русскими народными забавами. Хотя на масленицу тоже ряженые ходят. Как-то никак не воспринимаю масленицу как карнавал. 

Хотя, конечно, и то, и другое - развлечения, связанные с заговеньем на Великий пост. 

Так что, может и можно так объяснить испанцам.


----------



## Drunklord

Большое срасибо за понимание. И я к тому-же клоню, что нельзя их сразу масленицей по лбу, потихоньку надо. У меня, кстати, некоторые испанцы семетану уже _esmetana_ называют, а блинам, может быть, тоже свой черёд придёт, было ведь в испанском _blinis con cavar_. Вот.

Всем спасибо ещё раз.


----------



## Drunklord

drunklord said:


> Если я каждому встречному-поперечному буду про Масленицу растолковывать, меня тут помидорами закидают и на гору Монтсеррат ночевать выгонят.


 
Тоже самое случитсяет если я выйду на Невский проспект 6 января и начну всех с Лос Рейес Магос поздравлять.


----------



## Slavianophil

Drunklord said:


> Большое срасибо за понимание. И я к тому-же клоню, что нельзя их сразу масленицей по лбу, потихоньку надо. У меня, кстати, некоторые испанцы семетану уже _esmetana_ называют, а блинам, может быть, тоже свой черёд придёт, было ведь в испанском _blinis con cavar_. Вот./quote]
> 
> Воспитываете, значит, народ?


----------



## Drunklord

slavianophil said:


> Воспитываете, значит, народ?


 
Пока только пропагандирую, когда могу.


----------



## catch22

Пардон за свои 5 копеек, но как на счет Mardi Gras? Или это больше для французов?


----------



## Drunklord

_Жирный Вторник_ 
_Прощенный Вторник_

Я считаю, что _Французская Масленица_ / _Французский Карнавал_ являются хорошими вариантами, но это сугубо личное мнение.


----------

